# Strange new dog Icon



## Mrbob111 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have this dog icon showing up in my taskbar, but I do not know anything I installed that showed this. when I mouseover the icon it dissapears.

Anyone have any ideas/help??










Image is here... http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbob111


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mrbob111 said:


> I have this dog icon showing up in my taskbar, but I do not know anything I installed that showed this. when I mouseover the icon it dissapears.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/help??
> 
> ...


I see a sound icon and a red shield with an x in it.

I don't see a dog.


----------



## Mrbob111 (Mar 17, 2008)

That is the gallery icon. 
You need to go into the gallery and open the image. 

I tried posting the image directly but it does not link correctly.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mrbob111 said:


> That is the gallery icon.
> You need to go into the gallery and open the image.
> 
> I tried posting the image directly but it does not link correctly.


Yes I see him now in both places.

I think you need to stoop 'n' scoop.

Never seen it b4.

You say it disappears when mouse over, can you R-click where it should be?

If you can see if you can click properties there if it gives no other info. Don't open if it has that option.

Download any wallpapers lately?

Edit: Do you have trend micro? May be the watch dog.
http://rahulbagal.blogspot.com/2006/11/dog-icon-exe-with-random-name-in-temp.html


----------



## Mrbob111 (Mar 17, 2008)

When it dissapears I can do nothing. and when I see it, I tried looking at active processes in Task Manager and can not find it? 

Have notdownloaded any wallpapers and stay away from any of the 'free' program downloads. 

And dont have TrendMircro. I saw that post before also.. I goolged this and found many watchdog and dog icons but none match this one. 

Anywhere else I can post this question?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mrbob111 said:


> When it dissapears I can do nothing. and when I see it, I tried looking at active processes in Task Manager and can not find it?
> 
> Have notdownloaded any wallpapers and stay away from any of the 'free' program downloads.
> 
> ...


Have you run your Virus and spyware scanners?
Try Superantispyware.

Post a Hijackthis log.

In this thread or start a new one. I know nothing about HJT but someone with a shield should come along and take a look. Just try to be patient.

I never had much luck with this myself, but have you tried to roll back to a time before this dog appeared?


----------



## Laura87 (Jun 2, 2003)

Do you have WinPatrol? - I used to and I'd have "Scottie the Watchdog" in my taskbar.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------



## Mrbob111 (Mar 17, 2008)

OK... Here is the HJT log. Thanks again.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:09:21 PM, on 3/18/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\ASF Agent\ASFAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Winnov Videum NT\WvStatus.Exe
C:\Program Files\Winnov Videum NT\WnvRsvr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Compumedics\ProFusion Common Components\SiestaFind.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMPUM~1\PROFUS~1\NETBEA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Compumedics\CMVideoServer\CMVideoServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=1071212
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=1071212
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Speed Launch] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winnov Status] "C:\Program Files\Winnov Videum NT\WvStatus.Exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winnov Remote] "C:\Program Files\Winnov Videum NT\WnvRsvr.Exe" -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winnov Menu] "C:\Program Files\Winnov Videum NT\WnvMenu.Exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Watchdog] C:\PROGRA~1\WINNOV~1\Watchdog 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: BGInfo.lnk = C:\bg\Bginfo.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {474F00F5-3853-492C-AC3A-476512BBC336} (UploadListView Class) - http://picasaweb.google.com/s/v/28.35/uploader2.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O23 - Service: ASF Agent (ASFAgent) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\ASF Agent\ASFAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Resident Shield Service (AvgCoreSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (AVGFwSrv) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgfwsrv.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: wnvirq32 Service (Wnvirq32Service) - Winnov - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wnvirq32.exe
O23 - Service: Washer AutoComplete (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe

--
End of file - 8634 bytes


----------



## Mrbob111 (Mar 17, 2008)

DUH... I see a Winnov Videum NT / Watchdog file.. this may be part of my video capture system...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It was winnov that I suspected to be the responsible for the dog icon. 

I don't see anything malicious in the log.

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 5*.
Scroll down to where it says "* Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 5. The Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications (the fourth one in the list).*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* - *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

You should also trim down your start-ups (these show as the 04 entries in your HijackThis log) as there are too many running. You can research them at these sites and if they aren't required at start-up then you can uncheck them in msconfig via Start - Run - type msconfig click OK and then click on the start-up tab.

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/index.php


----------

